# Grizzly Bandsaw Parts Help (New to group)



## mefgames (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Grizzly GZ1019 Bandsaw that I just moved from my shed into my garage to start using again. I bought it new about 9 or 10 years ago and used it only a few times before putting it into storage. When I went through it to make sure it was set up properly, the first thing I see is that the blade is off. I remember that was the last thing that happened before I stored it. When I put the blade back on, a part called the sliding bracket in the upper housing broke, making the unit unusable. I went online to Grizzly to see if I could order the part, but it said it was a bad number. HELP !!! Anyone have any helpful info that would guide me towards a fix, without breaking the bank.


Thanks, Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
Try the manual below for the part number.
http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/32000-32999/32208.PDF

You also may want to chat with Deb I think see has the same one and with luck the manual .

http://www.routerforums.com/102885-post1.html

=======



mefgames said:


> I have a Grizzly GZ1019 Bandsaw that I just moved from my shed into my garage to start using again. I bought it new about 9 or 10 years ago and used it only a few times before putting it into storage. When I went through it to make sure it was set up properly, the first thing I see is that the blade is off. I remember that was the last thing that happened before I stored it. When I put the blade back on, a part called the sliding bracket in the upper housing broke, making the unit unusable. I went online to Grizzly to see if I could order the part, but it said it was a bad number. HELP !!! Anyone have any helpful info that would guide me towards a fix, without breaking the bank.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mike


----------



## mefgames (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. I tried the link, but my browser hangs. Tried it twice. Using safari on a Mac. I weny directly to HF, but I don't see a link to manuals.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## mefgames (Feb 15, 2010)

I was able to get to the correct PDF, but when I put in the part number, it comes back with an error. I guess I just have to wait until I can speak with someone on the phone.

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike..

P1019016 

hope this helps


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Why don't you call Grizzly?


----------



## mefgames (Feb 15, 2010)

I did call Grizzly, no answer. It was a Saturday and I was trying to get a jump on fixing the problem. I called Grizzly back Monday AM, and they still carry the part, $ 20 + $ 8 to ship. Hopefully it arrives this week, and I can figure out how to set it all up correctly. I guess I better actually read the manual !!! 

Thanks for all the help,
Mike


----------

